# Work permit (job offered in portugal)



## niland (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi all,

I have been offered a job in Portugal, and now I have to secure a work or residence permit (I have a PhD, and I am Non-EU). My company has not done this before, so I think I will have to gather the correct information (they have not posted the job on labor website or anything like that).

1) Can someone elaborate on the process? From google, I have found that there could be two types of permits I can go for: A) work permit for job, B) highly-skilled permit. 

2)Can you also tell me what my company needs to do, in order to have the work permit granted to me.

3) What I need to do should essentially be simple enough once the company takes the right steps. I should just take the contract and the proof company provides that why they need me, and that should be enough

4) Is this true that I will first get a 6 month visa, and once I am in portugal, I apply for work permit? This seems so risky, for instance if I odn;t get it then I am screwed.

Niland


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Why not contact the Portuguese Embassy in Dublin for up to date information.

15 Leeson Park
Dublin 6
Telephone 01 412 7040/5
Fax 01 497 0299
Email seccao.consular @dublin.dgaccp.pt


Embassy of Portugal in Dublin


----------



## soraexplora (Apr 15, 2012)

Hiya have you got the information you needed? because i am in the same boat as you!
I am a non eu memeber (A new zealander)looking to live in portugal for 7mnths and would love to get a work visa for a little bit of income! do you know if i can get one over there or do i have to apply for one b4 i head over to portugal?

Thanks!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

soraexplora said:


> Hiya have you got the information you needed? because i am in the same boat as you!
> I am a non eu memeber (A new zealander)looking to live in portugal for 7mnths and would love to get a work visa for a little bit of income! do you know if i can get one over there or do i have to apply for one b4 i head over to portugal?
> 
> Thanks!


You will find the details of the Embassy and Consulates here:

Embassy of Portugal in New Zealand

It is best to contact them directly in order to get up to date information.

Do please remember that work at present is not that easy to find in Portugal or in fact many other countries


----------

